# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  funai portable dvd player

## siolosni

Το μοντέλο είναι plf-76t…..   ενώ παίζει τα dvd δεν τα δείχνει στο display…..
Νομίζω πως έχει καεί η οθόνη  :Confused:   αλλά δεν έχει σημάδια (ή φταίει το καλώδιο)….
Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να την τεσταρω  :Question:

----------


## hlektrologos000

εφοσον εχει ληξει η εγυηση σου ......
πρωτα απο ολα απο τι ειδα εχει εξοδο av   . συνδεσε το σε αλλες τηλεορασεις για να σιγουρευτης οτι βγαζει εικονα η πλακετα .

επισις εχει και εισοδο av στειλε εικονα απο καποια αλλη πηγη να δεις αν δουλευει η οθονη .
δοκιμασε ολους τους τροπους παροχης τροφοδοσιας  .

αν δεν γινει τιποτα   παρε κατσαβιδια, σφυρια ,καλεμια και  ξεκινα το λυσιμο. 

 πρωτα απο ολα ελεξε την καλωδιοταινια απο την οθονη προς την πλακετα. παντως  δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε να εχει καει οθονη απο αυτα.
ισως να ειναι προβλημα στην πλακετα και να μην φωτιζει η οθονη .(δυσκολα τα πραγματα)... 
εφαγε καμια τουμπα ..?

----------


## siolosni

Η αρχική μου υποψία για καμένη οθόνη επιβεβαιώθηκε….. (όντως είχα στο μυαλό μου μήπως είχε φάει καμία στουκα hlektrologe) . Αντικατέστησα την καμένη lcd  με μιας όμοιας συσκευής και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε  :Cool:   …..

Όμως η ερώτηση παραμένει…. Πως τεσταρουμε μια lcd για να δούμε αν δουλεύει???? 

Παρέχουμε σε ένα από τα pin της καλώδιο ταινίας τάση  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------

